
Skepiticism of attempted proof of 160-year-old hypothesis - rkowalick
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/09/skepticism-surrounds-renowned-mathematician-s-attempted-proof-160-year-old-hypothesis
======
dsamarin
Why are mathematicians so scared to look at and validate his proof? I would
love to see a good faith effort and have any mistakes found sooner rather than
later. Does it have to be so personal? I don't consider myself a mathematician
but I would love to understand how this works.

Btw typo: Extra I in skepticism. :) No big deal.

